

Ask HN: Did Quora benefit from Yc batch? - priteshjain

Was just curious that Quora was in last Yc batch. How did that help them? any significant achievements? was it as per their expectations.
======
phantom_oracle
It's weird how this has gotten so many thumbs up but nobody has discussed yet.

IMO, it was strategically a bad move or a "dead" move on their part. The
value-add was insignificant for a company supposedly worth 1 billion dollars a
few years ago.

Quora isn't dead and certainly has value (when bypassing their user-signup
wall), but it is now basically in limbo.

Neither Yahoo Answers nor StackOverFlow after it were worth billions, so all
the hype around it was just VCs taking a big risk.

If it did help them, they'd have a little more press by now. After getting
into that batch though, nobody hears much about it anymore and I suspect
another upstart will usurp Quora at the top of the Q&A market in the future
(if SO hasn't done so already).

~~~
priteshjain
I was actually surprised no one asked this for so long.

------
KathrynShantz1
Maybe they're looking to hone their business model?

~~~
priteshjain
Maybe, but even that was the case. i wanted to know did they get any concrete
results? what were they. just a case study.

